# 189 Visa Lodge June 2016



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

I thought will start a new thread for people who lodged their visa on the month of June, so that we can share our progress or happiness :juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Satya S (Jun 9, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I thought will start a new thread for people who lodged their visa on the month of June, so that we can share our progress or happiness :juggle::fingerscrossed:


Hello Guys,

My Application processing time is as below

EOI Submitted 189 - 25/12/2015
Invitation Received - 21/01/2016
Visa Lodge - 22/02/2016 
Medical - 10/03/2016 
CO contact 18-04-2016 - Request for Additional Information-(Form 80, Partner - PCC and English Proficiency Proof)
Submitted Additional Information requested - 08-05-2016

Waiting for response from DIBP :fingerscrossed


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hi Members

I have a generic question regarding health examination.

The diagnostic centre has uploaded the eMedical to DIBP. I visited the eMedical portal and saw the HAP ID letter is updated with:
1. 502 - Chest x Ray - completed
2. 501 - Medical Exam - Completed

How do I know what's in the report ? Is it green or yellow ?

OR is this information only available to the CO ?

Need guidance.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> Hi Members
> 
> I have a generic question regarding health examination.
> 
> ...


How did you check this? i thought we will not be able to see the result


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Hi Members
> 
> I have a generic question regarding health examination.
> 
> ...


Hi, medical centre will not take a decision about your medical outcome. They will just fill all their findings and update DIBP. If there are major concerns in the medical report, some of the panel doctors instruct you to take additional tests. If they did not tell you anything that means you are okay.
Next, in your immi account medical status will be updated to : clearance provided once DIBP finds the result satisfactory. Keep checking immi account to get the clearance status.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Hi, medical centre will not take a decision about your medical outcome. They will just fill all their findings and update DIBP. If there are major concerns in the medical report, some of the panel doctors instruct you to take additional tests. If they did not tell you anything that means you are okay.
> Next, in your immi account medical status will be updated to : clearance provided once DIBP finds the result satisfactory. Keep checking immi account to get the clearance status.


@Viaan - I dont know about the details of the medical results. Just that the eMedical portal has updated the HAP ID letter with the above 2 bullet points as - 'Completed'.

The details of the result will be visible to the CO only I guess. Rightly pointed by Dinusubba.

@Dinusubba - After the x ray and urine test, I was asked to wait for 45 mins, to check if there is any anomaly. I was told that my sugar readings are high. Since, I reported diabetes already, in the HAP ID and on doctors assessment, they didn't ask me to take any further tests. Not even Blood sugar ( fasting/PP) :confused2:

So that is what I am anxious about. Fingers crossed, hope everything works out well. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> @Viaan - I dont know about the details of the medical results. Just that the eMedical portal has updated the HAP ID letter with the above 2 bullet points as - 'Completed'.
> 
> The details of the result will be visible to the CO only I guess. Rightly pointed by Dinusubba.
> 
> ...


Don't worry..all will be well. Keep checking your immi account for medical status..they are mostly auto decided in a day or two. As far as diabetes is in control and pose no risk to other organs you are good.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

I find this new thread started by you most useful to me because we belong to the same profession (Accountant).
Please let me share from your experience.
How much did it cost you to get CPA to do your assessment?
What document did you submit to CPA for the Assessment?
I have 5years of Banking experience and 8yrs of Accounting experience. Will CPA be willing to assess my 5YRS Banking experience?

I will appreciate you response

I thank you


Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I thought will start a new thread for people who lodged their visa on the month of June, so that we can share our progress or happiness :juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Foresythe said:


> I find this new thread started by you most useful to me because we belong to the same profession (Accountant).
> Please let me share from your experience.
> How much did it cost you to get CPA to do your assessment?
> What document did you submit to CPA for the Assessment?
> ...



Hi Foresythe, 

I think it would cost around AUD 445 for the migration assessment. I'm a student member of CPA and the migration assessment was free for me since I'm paying membership fees. CPA Australia - All other locations - see end of page. 

Documents Degree - I submitted my degree certificate, transcripts/mark statements and course syllabus. 

Documents Employment - Only Reference letters from all employers as per requirements of CPA - CPA Australia - Skilled employment assessment

Regarding banking experience, I think it would depend on your roles and duties. My experiences were in accounting and auditing and CPA considered both. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

hi does CO contacted you already? i also lodged on 2nd of June, still no update of my application. TIA


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> hi does CO contacted you already? i also lodged on 2nd of June, still no update of my application. TIA


No still "Application received" I have front loaded all the documents so not sure about if there will be any co contact. What about you? Whats your job code?

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> No still "Application received" I have front loaded all the documents so not sure about if there will be any co contact. What about you? Whats your job code?
> 
> Viaan


Same here, front loaded everything and still "application received" status.
I am Civil Engineer.

Is the election a factor for the delays of CO contact?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> Same here, front loaded everything and still "application received" status.
> I am Civil Engineer.
> 
> Is the election a factor for the delays of CO contact?


It shouldn't b but i am not sure, at least they should update us something..

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> It shouldn't b but i am not sure, at least they should update us something..
> 
> Viaan


someone i know, lodge same date as us, received an email saying that a CO opened his application for processing.

the email did not say anything like a document is needed to submit.

its a good news that June batch is moving..


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> someone i know, lodge same date as us, received an email saying that a CO opened his application for processing.
> 
> the email did not say anything like a document is needed to submit.
> 
> its a good news that June batch is moving..



Oh great..hope we will also get an email like that soon


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> someone i know, lodge same date as us, received an email saying that a CO opened his application for processing.
> 
> the email did not say anything like a document is needed to submit.
> 
> its a good news that June batch is moving..


Hey 

I got Immi Assessment Commence mail today from Brisbane.

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hey
> 
> I got Immi Assessment Commence mail today from Brisbane.
> 
> Viaan


wow, mine is still application received. all the best mate


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

I also lodged application on June 1. But uploaded documents on June 10, still my pcc is pending. My application status shows Application Received. Do they pick up randomly or pick completed applications with all documents uploaded first.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Subscribe!

I have just submitted my application. Already make payment via BPAY and current status is Awaiting payment.

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

aimaustralia said:


> I also lodged application on June 1. But uploaded documents on June 10, still my pcc is pending. My application status shows Application Received. Do they pick up randomly or pick completed applications with all documents uploaded first.



Nobody knows whats the format of co contact, some people who didnt uploaded all the documents up front will get co contact in a week and ask for documents, some of them takes may be 3-4 weeks. 

Viaan


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> wow, mine is still application received. all the best mate


Hopefully you will also get it soon 

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hopefully you will also get it soon
> 
> Viaan


is your application includes a dependent (spouse, kids)? 
are you currently is australia?
or had an australian visa recently like tourist visa?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> is your application includes a dependent (spouse, kids)?
> are you currently is australia?
> or had an australian visa recently like tourist visa?


Yeah I have included my wife in my application, I am living in India and no I didn't have any type of Australian visa.

Why whats wrong?


Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Yeah I have included my wife in my application, I am living in India and no I didn't have any type of Australian visa.
> 
> Why whats wrong?
> 
> ...


Nothing,

i just noticed that single application, those who are currently in australia or who's previously had approved tourist visa had earlier CO contacts..

mine includes my wife only.. never been to australia also.. but still no CO hahaha


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> Nothing,
> 
> i just noticed that single application, those who are currently in australia or who's previously had approved tourist visa had earlier CO contacts..
> 
> mine includes my wife only.. never been to australia also.. but still no CO hahaha


You never know you might get a direct grant


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> You never know you might get a direct grant


i hope you were right 

and the rest, hopefully, we all get the golden email the soonest possible.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm starting uploading my documents. Just have a quick question about what I should I upload.

For overseas documents (not in English), I have:

1. a color copy of original document
2. a translated document certified by a local governmental authority (a black and white copy is also attached and stamped together).

Should I combine them into a pdf file (which will include original copy and translated document) or should I just upload scanned copy of my certified documents.

Similar to my degree certificates, I have colorful scanned copy of my original documents and a certified copy in black and white. They are all in English (an Australian and a UK degree). Should I provide both original and certified copies? or just need to provide the certified copies?

From what I have read on the immi website, certified copies are favourable:

_Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.

Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents._

Hope my question is not too confusing.

Thanks


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

shq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting uploading my documents. Just have a quick question about what I should I upload.
> 
> ...


I am not quiet sure about the translated documents because i didn't have any, but one thing I have done before uploading everything is checked the drop down menu in each folder so that you will get a fair idea what to upload and whether to combine things or not. 

PS : Also post the same question in 189 visa lodge 2016 thread you might get a better answer 

Viaan


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Viaan said:


> I am not quiet sure about the translated documents because i didn't have any, but one thing I have done before uploading everything is checked the drop down menu in each folder so that you will get a fair idea what to upload and whether to combine things or not.
> 
> PS : Also post the same question in 189 visa lodge 2016 thread you might get a better answer
> 
> Viaan


Thank Viaan.

I think I will upload both original copy and certified copy for a document in the same file just in case.

Cheers.


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

i would suggest to make the original and its translation as one file for convenience of the CO on checking your files.


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Varun_A said:


> i would suggest to make the original and its translation as one file for convenience of the CO on checking your files.


Hi Varun_A,

Thanks for your advice. I have done so. Just uploaded the documents :fingerscrossed:

Another question about the work related documents:

If I didn't claim points for working experience, should I upload my documents for it (such as labor contract, letter of appointment ...)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

shq said:


> Hi Varun_A,
> 
> Thanks for your advice. I have done so. Just uploaded the documents :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...



i think you still need to send atleast one proof of each work exp you had, it wont matter anyway since you'r not claiming points for it but just to be sure.. no harm on uploading as long as the info are correct and genuine


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

I uploaded indian pcc for my wife against " overseas police clearance national" . I think now ( seeing at the options) it should have been uploaded against " overseas police clearance certificate " . Should I re - upload it or should I wait for CO to get assigned.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

aimaustralia said:


> I uploaded indian pcc for my wife against " overseas police clearance national" . I think now ( seeing at the options) it should have been uploaded against " overseas police clearance certificate " . Should I re - upload it or should I wait for CO to get assigned.


I don't think it makes any difference even i uploaded it in "Overseas Police Clearance - National"

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

how things are going guys?


----------



## vsar (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Friends,

This forum has been quite helpful in answering my queries. Thanks to the active members.

I have a query regarding 189 Visa lodging. I am the primary applicant and my spouse is the dependent partner. We applied for Passport re-issue for my spouse almost 2 months ago and still its not been issued. My invite to lodge Visa is expiring on 10th July. My spouse's previous passport has been stamped 'cancelled' by the passpport officials.

Need your advice here as what can be done. Can I go ahead and lodge the application with my spouse's old passport number (which has been stamped 'cancelled') and update details later once the passport is issued. Or if there's any other option. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

vsar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This forum has been quite helpful in answering my queries. Thanks to the active members.
> 
> ...


IMHO, yes, you can use the old passport and update later ( lodging will only ask for passport details like passport number, date of issue and expiry etc, i suppose you have a scanned copy of it without the "cancelled" stamp, as you still need to upload the passport biopage).

There's a form that can used when there is a change in the applicants circumstances such as passport renewal. just google it. as 60 days to lodge limit can not be extended.
AFAIK, it wont affect your application.

This is my opinion and based on what i have read. you may double check it.
Also, why issuance of new passport took that long? Have inform them that you need it ASAP? if you can still get the new passport before 10 July that would be better.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

vsar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This forum has been quite helpful in answering my queries. Thanks to the active members.
> 
> ...


I agree with Varun, you can apply with your old passport number and let DIBP know about your circumstance.

Why is it taking too long my wife applied for re-issue through normal and she got it in 3 weeks time, you should follow up with them.

Viaan


----------



## amerzafar (Jun 14, 2016)

*Experience Calculation*

Hi All,
I do not know is it the right place to ask this question or not. My situation is ACS started by experience from July 2008, and it will become 8 Years in Aug 2016 then I will have 65 points. Right now skillSelect is showing 60 points. My question from experts is that should I submit my request for EOI right now with 60 points, will it become 65 in their system automatically after 1 and half month. OR should I wait for Aug and when SkillSelect show me 65 points and I should apply. Please help


----------



## Muhammad Mohsan (Jun 21, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I thought will start a new thread for people who lodged their visa on the month of June, so that we can share our progress or happiness :juggle::fingerscrossed:


Vetassess Assessment Received: 23 May 2016
EOI:24 May 2015
Invitation Received: 25 May 2016 
Application Lodged: 25 May 2016.
CO allotted and requested some other documents: 04 June 2016
Upload all requested documents: 11 June 2016
Assessment in progress: 21 June 2016


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

amerzafar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I do not know is it the right place to ask this question or not. My situation is ACS started by experience from July 2008, and it will become 8 Years in Aug 2016 then I will have 65 points. Right now skillSelect is showing 60 points. My question from experts is that should I submit my request for EOI right now with 60 points, will it become 65 in their system automatically after 1 and half month. OR should I wait for Aug and when SkillSelect show me 65 points and I should apply. Please help




The system updates the points automatically..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

those who have lodge with month of June 2016 kindly fill out this

https://myimmitracker.com/

thanks


----------



## Megha sushen (Jun 9, 2016)

One grant reported today in 2015 gang she got it after 212 days


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> those who have lodge with month of June 2016 kindly fill out this
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/
> 
> thanks


Hey,

Did u get any update from them?

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Megha sushen said:


> One grant reported today in 2015 gang she got it after 212 days


this is atleast one good news for the day


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did u get any update from them?
> 
> Viaan


still no update. its my 3rd week. still hoping :fingerscrossed:

i guess grants will pour on 1st week of july.

i read somewhere that for for May & June 2016 email grants come out on Fridays.. lets see and wait :fingerscrossed:

all the best to us all


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> still no update. its my 3rd week. still hoping :fingerscrossed:
> 
> i guess grants will pour on 1st week of july.
> 
> ...


Hey

"i read somewhere that for for May & June 2016 email grants come out on Fridays"

I didnt get you

I hope we get our golden mail on July 

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hey
> 
> "i read somewhere that for for May & June 2016 email grants come out on Fridays"
> 
> ...


hi Viaan

i mean, grants that are coming out on months of May and June are usually on Fridays. 

since today is Friday, im expecting a number of grants. i read it somewhere and noticed it too.

i also hope the grants pour on July


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> hi Viaan
> 
> i mean, grants that are coming out on months of May and June are usually on Fridays.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Yeah that's right in June mainly its been like that. I am not expecting this month, hopefully will hear something on July.

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

someone who lodge last 3 June 2016 got the grant today

nice news


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> someone who lodge last 3 June 2016 got the grant today
> 
> nice news


Yeah Pirata, he is also an Accountant 

Hopefully we will also hear something soon

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

a lot of grants poured out today


----------



## Varun_A (Jun 15, 2016)

got my grant today.

yours will come soon..


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is the right thread but needed some help.

I am working to arrange all the required docs and keep it ready to file my application as and when I get the invite.

I am an Engg Grad and wanted to understand if it is mandatory to submit semester wise marksheets with the Via application? The reason being, I have lost my semester marksheets but have year wise marksheets (one for each year, total 4) along with convocation degree.

Can anyone here suggest if this would work?

Thanks in advance for your help

Regards,


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

I surprisingly got direct grant emails today at noon time for me and my family, without any previous notifications about the commencement of visa assessment.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Varun_A said:


> got my grant today.
> 
> yours will come soon..


Congrats Varun told you it will be a direct grant


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

shq said:


> I surprisingly got direct grant emails today at noon time for me and my family, without any previous notifications about the commencement of visa assessment.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!


Congrats

Can you share your timeline please


----------



## shq (Jun 6, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can you share your timeline please


Hi Viaan,

Mine is surprisingly quick.

EOI: 4/6/2016
Invitation: 8/6/2016
Logding: 17/6/2016
Uploading all docs: 20/6/2016
Health exam: 23/6/2016
Direct grant: 6/7/2016 (from GSM Adelaide)

I didn't claim any points for employment, currently onshore doing PhD. My qualifications are from Australian and British universities. I guess my application is clear.

Cheers.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Any updates guys?

Viaan


----------



## Bairy (Sep 6, 2016)

*Long wait for 189 visa*

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum I have lodged visa in june 8th 2016, and got email from CO for asking my updated employment references and wife ielts the request is completed on August 1st , since then I dint hear anything from CO I am bit worried why it is taking such long time to finalise application. 
Experts please shed some shine on me query.


----------



## Bairy (Sep 6, 2016)

*189 lodge*

Hi viaan,

Even I have lodge 189 visa in june 8th 2016, all the requests from CO has been fulfilled on August 1st, since then no update from them ,I don't no how long it will take to finalise :confused2:


----------



## prashantbhagat (Oct 3, 2012)

*PCC Bangalore*

Can anyone please help how to get the PCC in Bangalore. What documents are required for PCC. My Passport address is not same as current residence.

Also please let me now if I can submit the same notarized document which I submitted for ACS. Does the notary has any time limit.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Try mailing CO*



Bairy said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum I have lodged visa in june 8th 2016, and got email from CO for asking my updated employment references and wife ielts the request is completed on August 1st , since then I dint hear anything from CO I am bit worried why it is taking such long time to finalise application.
> Experts please shed some shine on me query.


Similar thing happened in my friends case and he mailed the CO to understand if there is any update !. with in a week, he got his grant.. 
not sure if you want give a try though !


----------

